# Esposito & Myers together



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What a news ...

After being relased from Scafati of 2th italian division (due problems with the vulcanic Scafati's president Longobardi ), the italian star Vincenzo Esposito (35) signed today with Virtus Rome and he'll play with Carlton Myers ... 

What a show  

They must have 2 basketballs on the field :grinning:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Heh, I heard so much of Esposito in his whole career, but I have never seen him play. If shown in a photo I wouldnt recognize him, but as far as I remember he was good... Maybe still is?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Heh, I heard so much of Esposito in his whole career, but I have never seen him play. If shown in a photo I wouldnt recognize him, but as far as I remember he was good... Maybe still is?


Oh yes ... he's one of those old italian superstar guard/wing ( like Boni, Myers, Abbio etc) that can score 30 points at 60 too :grinning: 



















Gretz


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

I've found a slightly bigger pic. 
But is from geocities so sometimes doesn't work.









But I must say that I have never liked him that much. He's all talent but no brain.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Did Esposito play in the NBA???


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Did Esposito play in the NBA???


Yes. Toronto.


----------

